# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG جــديــد Octoplus JTAG Installer v1.1.3

## gsm_bouali

Octoplus JTAG Installer v1.1.3   
 Octoplus JTAG Installer v1.1.3 
Added support for LG E425, LG E425F, LG E425G, LG P710, LG P712, LG P713, LG P714, LG P716!     Octoplus JTAG Installer v1.1.3 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *LG E425* - added Dead Boot Repair*LG E425F* - added Dead Boot Repair*LG E425G* - added Dead Boot Repair*LG P710* - added Dead Boot Repair*LG P712* - added Dead Boot Repair*LG P713* - added Dead Boot Repair*LG P714* - added Dead Boot Repair*LG P716* - added Dead Boot Repair 
- Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
- Repair files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   ** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

